# Table top gaming?



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2015)

What's your TTG of choice? Are playing at a local club or amongst friends?

Currently still loving X Wing and seriously considering Imperial Assault!


----------



## captainmission (Feb 3, 2015)

Playing a lot of x wing, although the dominance of turreted ships is putting a damper on that. Still going to buy the new pirate faction later this month.

Fantasy flight seem determined to take all my money since they're releasing a capital ship version of xwing with star destroyers and the like.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 3, 2015)

funnily enough, i received a copy of Battle Masters in the post today.  a 1992 introduction to wargaming by MB and citadel miniatures.  played on a five square foot "battle mat".  not sure if it's all there yet, but should be good for passing a dull afternoon or two.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 3, 2015)

you can't beat


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 3, 2015)

Always wanted to get into Flames of War. Even bought miniatures but they sit there unpainted still. It'll probably be something that I'll wait for my son to get a bit older and get him into. Whether he likes it or not.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 5, 2015)

I've spent an enjoyable hour tonight browsing eBay for wargame and roleplaying based tat; mostly nostalgic reminders of my teenage obsession with Warhammer, but there's a surprisingly huge number of "wargame rules" books from 50+ years ago available on there for next to no money at all.

I also just read this article about women wargamers during the beginnings of the hobby, which I highly recommend when you have a spare half-hour.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 3, 2015)

captainmission said:


> Playing a lot of x wing, although the dominance of turreted ships is putting a damper on that. Still going to buy the new pirate faction later this month.
> 
> Fantasy flight seem determined to take all my money since they're releasing a capital ship version of xwing with star destroyers and the like.



Autothrusters from Scum is the flavour of the month with the anti turret crowd.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 4, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Autothrusters from Scum is the flavour of the month with the anti turret crowd.



I got my scum fleet today, my near unhittable agressor is going to be eating some falcons soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2015)

I LOVE the aggressor!


----------



## captainmission (Mar 7, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I LOVE the aggressor!



Its fun to fly but looks so ugly. I'm enjoying the M3-A interceptor most out the scum faction. Strapping a 4 attack weapon to a ship that's essentially a giant engine with a cockpit attached is hilarious, if not in the least bit competitive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2015)

I love the look of the Aggressor, it's the StarViper that looks ugly to my eyes...just doesn't feel like Star Wars.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2015)

I've been tempted- there's a tabletop club that meets up 20 mins from my house (they have a seperate warhammer league but citidael miniatures have had all the money they are ever getting from me again). 

They appear to play co-op games plus carcassone and similar, zombie dice etc. Concessions for the unemployedpensionsick, and the door fee is free first time. They run at cost.

might pop down this week. WTF else is there to do on a thursday night after all


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> IWTF else is there to do on a thursday night after all


There's always being kind to yourself.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 10, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I love the look of the Aggressor, it's the StarViper that looks ugly to my eyes...just doesn't feel like Star Wars.



Then clearly you haven't witnessed the power of a fully armed and operational battle butterfly!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2015)

captainmission said:


> Then clearly you haven't witnessed the power of a fully armed and operational battle butterfly!



It just looks pretty rather than science fiction.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 16, 2015)

x wing here too.

just got myslef one of these so we can do some big ship stuff







mainly play here http://www.deesidedefenders.co.uk/ its a quid a person and there is a bar etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2015)

Pingu said:


> x wing here too.
> 
> just got myslef one of these so we can do some big ship stuff
> 
> ...



Nice! Been wanting to get that but no one really plays epic scale games where I play. That said I reckon there's a good chance that will change once the Imperial Raider comes out...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2015)

New Warhammer 40K board game just been announced:

https://www.fantasyflightgames.com/en/news/2015/3/17/forbidden-stars/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2015)

Along with things like Conquest it won't be long before there's more non miniature 40k games than miniature ones...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

What do you play? What would you recommend?

I've just got into Imperial Assault, so much fun and some really great Star Wars filmic moments! Also enjoy a fair bit of X Wing miniatures game too!

Being eyeing up some LCGs of late, Netrunner (used to love the original) and BloodBowl Team Manager are tempting.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2015)

What's wrong with your other thread?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/table-top-gaming.331886/


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 17, 2015)

<Threads merged>


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2015)

Bloody urban search strikes again, this didn't come up when I looked...probably time to stop using tapatalk too, wasn't in my participated.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 18, 2015)

You started it in feb and last posted on it a month ago. Is your memory on the blink?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup senility kicking in 20 years too early! 

I did a quick sweep through my 'participated' on tapatalk and searched and it didn't come up...I don't use the web for urban anymore so perhaps the app is lacking and I should for new threads...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 19, 2015)

Tapatalk has gone terrible now tbh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm starting to see that...used be the best way of surfing the boards...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2015)

This lot arrived this week!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 24, 2015)

Pandemics a good laugh, just make sure you don't let one person dominate discussion of tactics


----------



## captainmission (Apr 26, 2015)

I got Star wars armarda this weekend- because x wing minitures weren't filling up enough of my shelf space/emptying my bank account.

Flying the big ships around (whilst making the appropriate noises) is a lot of fun. But based on the core set alone it's not well balanced. The empire get a star destroyer with massive forward fire power but terrible manuveratibility - it takes 4-8 rounds to do a 180 turn in a game with a 6 round limit. The rebels get a nippy little corvette and frigate that can run circles round the imperials and attack from behind.

Once the first wave of expansion ships are launched this will change as you can have 2 star destroyers covering each others flanks. But the core set alone is rather limited.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 3, 2015)

I am ridiculously obsessed with X-Wing miniatures..












Planning on going to my first tournament with Boba Fett Scumm & 2 x BTLA4 Y Wings

I have Imperial Assault but haven't actually played it yet - I am waiting until its fully painted. 

I'm lucky to live near Thirsty Meeples the boardgames cafe - I recommend a visit if you've not been.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 3, 2015)

captainmission said:


> Once the first wave of expansion ships are launched this will change as you can have 2 star destroyers covering each others flanks. But the core set alone is rather limited.



*sigh* better get two core sets then


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 3, 2015)

captainmission said:


> Then clearly you haven't witnessed the power of a fully armed and operational battle butterfly!



Thats awesome. I had a great match with 'Zizor's minions' which was a fully loaded Zizor with a BTLA4 Y-wing & two Z-95's with Dead mans switch against dual Aggressors.. I lost but it was brills. I might have to get a second to copy the space butterfly


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2015)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I am ridiculously obsessed with X-Wing miniatures..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice list. ImpAss is so much fun but you're right painted miniatures really so add to the experience.


----------



## captainmission (May 6, 2015)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> *sigh* better get two core sets then



the wave one ships are coming out in a couple of weeks, you might want to wait til then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2015)

Wave one is here and boy is it tempting! Love the idea of big capital ships lamping the shit out of each other..!


----------



## 8den (May 15, 2015)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I am ridiculously obsessed with X-Wing miniatures..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW. I now want my toddler son to grow up quickly so I have a excuse to buy loads of board games and miniatures. 

"No darling they're not for me, Sam loves them."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2015)

So tempted to get Star Wars Armada now that Wave 1 is out...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

So I cracked and bought the core set (a mate caved and it had a domino effect with four of us joining him!)!!

Only had one learning scenario game, 3 hours it took, half was wading through the insanely badly written rule book the other was enjoying the game. Lots of 'oh wow so if I do *this* in two turns it'll mean x!'. Really enjoyable (especially on the official FFG mats with the Death Star print).

Looking forward to playing  more, getting some wave one to bulk up the collection then hitting the tournament scene.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2015)

Well worth picking up!


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 5, 2015)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Thats awesome. I had a great match with 'Zizor's minions' which was a fully loaded Zizor with a BTLA4 Y-wing & two Z-95's with Dead mans switch against dual Aggressors.. I lost but it was brills. I might have to get a second to copy the space butterfly


ive seen a lot of peopl wwhine that the Starviper is ugly. 
I don't think it is.

Not sure the pilots are up to the job though. Guri has a really low PS.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2015)

I think the Starviper is fugly as shit...but then the new wave 7 has some fugly ships with great abilities...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2015)

Armada fleet is coming on nicely! Love this game, maybe more than X Wing. It's just so well balanced and epic!


----------

